# yoga/pilates studio



## Risunok

Looking for decent yoga/pilates studio.... All what i know so far with no AC, in somebody's apartment, with no exact schedule.....


----------



## Risunok

OK i see, many people viewed , but nobody answered..... Does it mean many people like me are interested in finding nice studio....Or were looking for work in it??  Please let me know which it is ....


----------



## onefoothere_onefootthere

I am sorry I have nothing to offer, I too am looking for a decent studio, preferably one not tied to a gym or club.
Would love to hear from anyone with info to offer.
Thanks


----------



## MissSusie

Try Maadi, but honestly... I don't know. sorry! Let me know if you find something!


----------



## oversamlove

hi Risunok , 
me to i don't know any , but im interesting to , also Let me know if you find something ... !


----------



## sinaifirefly

oversamlove said:


> hi Risunok ,
> me to i don't know any , but im interesting to , also Let me know if you find something ... !


Hi,

If you're still looking, try BodyFitCairo. Fully equipped studio with reformers, cadillac, towers, chair, barrels etc, mat classes every day of the week with expat instructors, etc. They are at CSA, no 4 Road 21, Maadi 

Sorry, they have a website but I can't post the url until I've posted 4 times here. Just put www in front of their name and com after it, with everything in lower caps!! Hope this helps.


----------

